# SRAM Force shifter loose?



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I am posting this here as well as the Components forum. My new to me, SRAM Force right shifter lever wiggles a little. It's tight to the handlebar, the brake lever part wiggles loosely and isn't tight like the left one. The inner paddle lever is fine. How can I fix that?


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not convinced this should make any difference, but check that the nub on the brake cable end is sitting in the recessed side of the cable holder in the lever.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Yep. Gave it a look. The brake lever is still a little wiggly.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe the brake cable has a kink in it, causing some slack? Loosen the nut on the brake and give the cable a yank...


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

AvantDale said:


> Maybe the brake cable has a kink in it, causing some slack? Loosen the nut on the brake and give the cable a yank...


Oh for crying out loud! DING DING we have a winner! I feel foolish, it was right in front of me the whole time!


----------

